# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  Dejar la magia

## albertoile

Hola chicos escribo este mensaje para deciros q a lo mejor dejo este hobby por falta de publico veo q invierto demasiado tiempo en la magia para luego no hacerla al publico ya q siempre es el mismo amigos y familia o mujer, veo q estoy saturando a estas personas y no le veo aliciente además a ellos tampoco les gusta y me veo en la situación de abandonarla. Leo mucho y practico eso está bien pero no hay más. No le veo ningún interés más. Un saludo y gracias a todos

----------

